# Cycle after d&c??????



## Watkinla

Hi ladies! Wondering if anyone can help me out. I just started my first af after my d&c exactly 28 days ago. I am wondering if the d&c changed your ovulation date? Before I used to O on cycle day 11-12 and my cycles were bang on 28 days. Wondering if I can expect the same this cycle or if things will be wacky. I am almost positive I did not ovulate between my d&c and first af. Today is only day 1 and so far very light, mostly just spotting.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi Wat im in the same boat dnc on the 24th of dec . Af arrived 31 days later . Im normally bang on 28 days and o/v day 13-14 . Now day cd17 and using o/v testers and no sign of ovulation . not quite sure whats going on or when to expect AF now .............. and more importantly when to time trying again . 

Its kinda confusing isnt it .


----------



## Watkinla

Ugh! You are telling me! We decided to try straight away. I was temping and taking OPKs for the last few weeks but now I have af and don't think I ever ovulated. I really hope this cycle I ovulate. I have heard it is common to O late after. Do you temp? How many times a day do you test?


----------



## Left wonderin

no temp taking yet but im seriously considering it . i only test once per day first thing in the morning . The tests i take say you have to not pee for 4 hours prior to testing so thats the best time for me . 

Maybe ill get a late surge ( well im hoping ) Ill just keep testing till the surge arrives or AF . If that happens it means no o/v for me this month .

guess we both will ahve to wait and see . Please keep me posted as to how you are getting on in the crazy but so worth it journey 

:))


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies
After my d&c it took 7 weeks for me to get a positive opk. My first af came exactly 14 days later. Since then I've had 2 cycles. The first was a classic- 14 days ovulation- 14 days till af. Then the second was 10 days to ov, 14 days to af. 
So..... Things are still a bit screwy!!! But I'm definitely ovulating now- just took a while for things to kick start. The 9 weeks between d&c and first af were LONG!!!
Good luck to you ladies xxx


----------



## BabyDust#2

Im sorry for your loss :( I had a natural MMC on December 1st. 1st cycle was CRAZY, i used OPKS and HPTs all month, they were ALL positive until about CD 25, then I got AF CD33. Second cycle post MC, I ovulated CD16, which is perfect for me... but had spotting from CD8-14 (weird!). This cycle, Im CD16 and have been spotting since CD10. SO ANNOYING!! No positive OPK yet, which is concerning. I thought I was back to normal regarding ovulation day!


----------



## Watkinla

Left, it is possible you missed your surge testing only once a day. I have horrible luck with OPKs! Even bought a clear blue fertility monitor and even that doesn't always catch my surge. Although the month it finally did I got pregnant! Are you BDing every other day regardless? I read a post from a woman who swore she did not Ov after her d&c bc she never got a positive OPK and she ended up pregnant that moth. Maybe this will just be a long first cycle and you will O late. My fingers are crossed for you! It is so annoying that we knew our bodies so well before this procedure and now I have no idea what to expect. I thought fr sure I would ovulate before I would start af but here I am 28 days post d&c and never O'd. Keep me posted on your progress!


----------



## Timmie

I just had a d&c thurs feb 7th, day after my 12 week ultrasound showed that the baby hadn't progressed since my 8 week ultrasound and there was no heartbeat. I have no clue what to expect now. I had been on BC up til the end of Oct and did not get a real period before conceiving at the end of nov. My gp said it could take up to 2 months for me to get my first period. I am really hoping it doesn't take that long as I want to start TTC as soon as possible but without risking another miscarriage by trying too early. I am wondering if it makes a difference to wait 1 vs 2 cycles before TTC again.


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies. I go in for a D & C tomorrow at noon (US time). We are going to start trying right away. I am just curious what your Doctors have told you about when to try again?


----------



## Watkinla

Timmie,
Sorry for your loss! My af just returned 28 days post d&c and most people I've talked got theirs between 4-6 weeks. I have done a lot of research on when it is safe to conceive again. I've read multiple studies and spoken to a few different doctors and specialists. Most seem to agree that once you had one period, it is safe to try. I personally did not prevent after the doctor gave me the ok to have intercourse again but my body must not have been ready because I never ovulated! Are you going to track ovulation? It took me 2.5 weeks to test negative again on a HPT. Keep me posted everyone! Nice to have someone to talk to who understands!


----------



## Watkinla

Baby dust, did you try last month? I am sure it takes a few months to really get things regulated. Are you taking your BBT too? O may just be a little delayed this month, I am sure it will come!


----------



## Timmie

We got pregnant so quickly last november that I didn't have to track anything. (His time around, maybe I should? Any suggestion as to where the best place to read up on it would be? Would I start tracking the first day that I stop bleeding from the d&c?


----------



## Watkinla

yes, once the bleeding stops you can start using ovulation predictors. Although i would first take a home pregnancy test, if you still have hcg in your system you will get a false positive. Once you have a negative pregnancy test, start using the OPKs and you coukld start taking your basal body temperature first thing every morning when you wake. I use a website to keep track of my temperatures and they will tell you when you ovulate!


----------



## Watkinla

the website is www.fertilityfriend.com they have tons of info on there. 
also peeonastick.com has info on ovulation predictors


----------



## Left wonderin

Watkinla said:


> Left, it is possible you missed your surge testing only once a day. I have horrible luck with OPKs! Even bought a clear blue fertility monitor and even that doesn't always catch my surge. Although the month it finally did I got pregnant! Are you BDing every other day regardless? I read a post from a woman who swore she did not Ov after her d&c bc she never got a positive OPK and she ended up pregnant that moth. Maybe this will just be a long first cycle and you will O late. My fingers are crossed for you! It is so annoying that we knew our bodies so well before this procedure and now I have no idea what to expect. I thought fr sure I would ovulate before I would start af but here I am 28 days post d&c and never O'd. Keep me posted on your progress!

Watkinla i am still testing and still waiting . i am using clear blue o/v tests so smiley faces which indicate surge are supposed to show two days in a row. i test every morning first thing so even if i missed day one surely it would have caught day 2 ?? Maybe not . Im now cd 20 with no positve opk . not quite sure what my bloomin body is doing !! I also am questioning if i should count day one from actual flow or spotting as this happened 2 days prior to flow and i tested 11 days from flow . i am going to continue to test daily until i get smiley face or AF or i go bonkers :shrug:


----------



## Watkinla

Left, I have heard of people actually missing their LH surge testing only once a day. It having a positive in the am and then by evening back to negative. But I feel your pain! I tested for like 15 days and got nothing and then af showed up. Super frustrating! I am now cycle day 3 and have no clue if or when I might O!


----------



## BabyDust#2

Hey Watkin! I did try last month.., I actually tried every month post MC. My OB said go for, so I did! No luck though. Last cycle I ovulated on CD19, which is later than my normal CD16, but I tried EPO to try and increase EWCM, afterwards I read it can delay O. Anywho, I'm on CD7 this cycle, trying out Soy Isoflavones to boost my O. In past pregnancies, I've been a "one hit wonder", so going 3 months w/o getting pregnant is kind of getting me worried. Hoping my body knows better than me & will allow a BFP once I'm ready for it. Fingers crossed for no weird spotting this month! Also, to answer your question, yes, I use OPK's, take BBT and put everything in FF. I'm pretty psycho when it comes to baby making! Lol! 

Did you end up ovulating?


----------



## Gall

My cycle is all sorts of whacked out since my MC in December. I bled for 5 weeks straight. Last month I was mostly normal but no ovulation days according to my OPK which I use daily. I just started my 2nd normal period and am hoping that I am back to normal 100% and can get a pos OPK and a BFP this time around. *fingers crossed*.

One doctor said to wait 6months and the other said one normal cycle. I am going with the second opinion in this case.


----------

